# High mid or low grip what works best



## 3dgeek (Jul 26, 2006)

when shooting backtension does high mid or low grip matter. i am shooting a monster 7 scott longhorn and shrewd grip. thanks for your help


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

There's a lot of different ways to shoot a bow.
None of them are wrong... if you can be absolutely consistant in your form.

I've tried them all and I cannot be consistant enough using anything but a low-wrist bowhand. I want nothing but bone to be in contact with the grip. Here's the how and why of it...

Before drawing my bow, I position my hand on the grip and start slightly pulling with my release to put some pressure on the string. I'm trying to find the exact position for my bow hand to be in. I want to feel all of the pressure from the bow at one point on my palm when I'm at full draw.
Where is this spot?
Pretend that there is a steel rod running parallel and exactly between the two bones inside your forearm. Where that rod would exit your palm is where this point is. This is the spot that will least effect the bow if you are a tiny bit inconsistant with something in your form. In other words, if you find this spot, it will help keep you from torquing the bow handle. I've learned to find my grip before drawing the bow on every shot. Also, once you start the draw, you do not want to move your bow hand AT ALL. Even small shifting of your bowhand will introduce torque.

But, like I said, there are a lot of ways to shoot a bow and shoot it well! Try 'em all and see what feels the best to you.
Good luck!


----------



## 3dgeek (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks white shoe sounds like good advice


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

good advice from the white shoe, ill add the hand must be relaxed.........................


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> good advice from the white shoe, ill add the hand must be relaxed.........................


Yes sir! Not only both the hands, but arms, shoulders, torso and legs.... relaxed as much as you can. :thumbs_up


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

actually it depends on wrist and forearm angle on what will work best for you


----------

